# Venus 60mm 2:1 macro lens - field test images



## orionmystery (Feb 3, 2015)

I managed to take the Venus 60mm 2X macro lens out for a test a couple of nights ago. Probably not a great idea to use a fully manual lens with no auto stop-down for the first time in the dark!!!

Since the lens has to be stopped down to F11 (my aperture setting) when focusing, the viewfinder is very very dark. I use a Fenix E11 flashlight/torchlight for focusing light (shoot through diffuser). But a lot of the times, I had to use my bigger bug hunting flashlight/torchlight to help me focus better.

Most were taken at F11, 1/200, ISO200 with a 70D, and lit with a single 270EX and concave diffuser. Mostly less than 1:1 unless otherwise stated.

Full Res images available on my Flickr page. Click on the image too see it on Flickr. Link to full res image in the comment section.

Less than 1:1




_MG_6414 sample by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

2:1 



_MG_6405 smple by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Venus 60mm sample image_MG_6392 sample by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Venus 60mm sample image_MG_6384 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Venus 60mm sample shot_MG_6366 sample by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

OOF...the first few field test images I took out there in the dark. My first time using a fully manual macro lens with no auto stopdown.



Venus 60mm sample image_MG_6347 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

I also did a quick comparison of the Venus 60mm vs Tamron 60 & MP-E65 at 1:1. Full res images included there.



Venus 60 at 1X_MG_6551 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Venus 60 vs MP-E65 at 2X. Full res images included.



Venus 60 at 2X_MG_6544 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------

